# Whizzers and Fords



## mason_man (Jun 23, 2013)

Spent part of my day at La Palma Park in Anaheim. Forties Limited of Orangr County did there 37th Annual Event.
The weather was good, there was a nice breeze, good foods and a DJ. the Whizzer guys where there and some others.


----------



## mason_man (Jun 23, 2013)

There where well over 300 vintage vehicles.


----------



## mason_man (Jun 23, 2013)

more pics.......

Ray


----------



## Boris (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice to see the Pacemakers and the different variety of frames with kits on them. Looks like a fun day.


----------



## vincev (Jun 23, 2013)

Dave,I dont know why you would want to see the Pacemakers but here ya go


----------



## mason_man (Jun 23, 2013)

vincev said:


> Dave,I dont know why you would want to see the Pacemakers but here ya go




I Like It too, that's back in my time.

Thanks Vincev
Ray


----------



## vincev (Jun 23, 2013)

My time also.lol


----------



## mason_man (Jun 23, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Nice to see the Pacemakers and the different variety of frames with kits on them. Looks like a fun day.




Hi Dave, all proceeds for the day goes to The Children's Hospital of Orange County (C.H.O.C.)
There'll be more bikes next time, they got a biger, better spot. the pacemaker is one of my favorite.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## alstongnoel (Jul 16, 2013)

Love it. Thanks for sharing a wonderful moment with nice photos.


----------



## mason_man (Jul 17, 2013)

Yup, Thanks.

Ray


----------

